# creatine and bloated face



## hustler11 (Jul 10, 2003)

Are there any creatine products out there that wont make my face look bloated? I'm using creapure right now and am experiencing some good results with it.. however  my face just swells up like a balloon. Any way to get around this other than stopping creatine?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 10, 2003)

I have never heard of any facial bloating with creatine, maybe you should see a doctor about that......


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 11, 2003)

Have you changed your diet./...the bloated facial look could be the result of gaining too much w8/fat too quickly.


----------



## hustler11 (Jul 11, 2003)

nope havent changed my diet, just the addition of creatine. my diet consists of oats, yogurt, bananas, udo choice oil, chicken, eggs, whole wheat bread, brown rice, greens, some fruits, optimum nutrition whey and nlarge2. 

could nlarge be the culprit? although I've been supplementing with nlarge for a couple months now and the bloated face only came after i started using creatine.


----------



## hustler11 (Jul 28, 2003)

bump.

could it be caused by subcutaneous water?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 28, 2003)

IMO it is very unlikely to be caused by the creatine...I would say it's diet related meaning you're consuming too many calories.  This could especially be the case if you're using N-Large as well as a dextrose-based creatine all in addition to the foods you mentionned.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hustler11 *_
> could it be caused by subcutaneous water?



creatine does not really have much effect on subcutaneous water though, it increases intra-muscular water retention.

did you change your diet, like increase carbs?


----------



## hustler11 (Jul 28, 2003)

if its caused by the increase in carbs in my diet, would this mean that the puffiness of my face is actually from fat?

Im almost at the end of my supply of Nlarge.. and I think I'm gonna cut that out of my supplementation to see what happens.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2003)

well, if you gained fat and yuo're the type of person that tends to gain weight in their face, sure. 

but, no I asked about carbs because a sudden and/or drastic carb increase can cause puffiness.


----------



## CBRworm (Jul 30, 2003)

My girfriend has been saying that my face has been puffy since I started using Creatine.  I have gained less than 3 pounds total bodyweight over that time, but my face looks like I gained 15.  I didn't think it was related to creatine, but that is the only thing that has changed.  I started the creatine 24 days ago.   I am also using NO2, and have been using it since before the creatine.


----------



## WDM Kyle (Jul 30, 2003)

ive had the same probs with creatine ever since i took it my girlfriend and my dad said my face looks puffy.  Ive been taking EAS.  I really have not noticed much of a diff after taking it for 6 wks.
Kyle


----------



## taahir (May 28, 2010)

hey Hustler 11, i was just curious as to wether your face has gone back to normal now mate, as i am having the same issue with creapure. i have stopped taking it after i noticed my face puff up like a blowfish. It has been about a month but is still puffy i ahve been drinking LOADS of water and also water pills to reduce the water retention but no luck man, still got chubby ass cheeks!


----------



## PushAndPull (May 28, 2010)

For some reason I doubt that Hustler11 is around.
He only had 33 posts and this thread is like 7 years old.


----------



## taahir (May 28, 2010)

oh cheers mate i didn't c that it's my first time on here, can anybody help me with this issue then please?


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2010)

Water retention and N-Large 2 makes you gain weight.... hellooooo???


----------



## sassy69 (May 28, 2010)

I think creatines have generally improved in quality since 2003 so the water retention is reduced or non-existant these days.


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I think creatines have generally improved in quality since 2003 so the water retention is reduced or non-existant these days.


Absolutely, but if he is not drinking enough water, that was what I was referring to.


----------

